
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE Announcement (DTrace & ULE scheduler by default) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.1R/announce.html
======
sivers
I love FreeBSD. I really have nothing interesting to say in my comment here
except that I was surprised to NOT see a bunch of other HN fans glowing about
it.

I spent a good 1-2 years each with SuSE, Debian, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, Solaris,
and Ubuntu - but FreeBSD is the one I keep coming back to as my favorite
server OS.

Shame it doesn't play well with Xen.

But those of you with a Mac and VMWare Fusion can install it and play around
to get to know it. It's really well-done.

<http://www.freebsd.org/handbook> tells all.

~~~
Lammy
FreeBSD has been my desktop OS since 5.2 or so and my go-to server OS for much
longer.

Pardon the generalization, but the BSD users I know aren't particularly vocal
about it unless asked. Not that I mind. Being told how much better everything
is on <x> OS is annoying

------
ComputerGuru
Any idea when PC-BSD will be updated to match the 7.1 release?

~~~
cperciva
The PC-BSD folks work pretty much independently of FreeBSD -- but they
released PC-BSD 7.0.2 based on FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE a few weeks ago, so my
guess would be that PC-BSD 7.0.3 based on FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE will happen some
time in the next week or two.

